# My crested gecko is alive but does not move at all at night!



## reptile1234

Hello,

He gets about 15 crickets a week, hes nine months old and he does not move in the day or even at night, hes been in the same place for weeks! (i do take him out and feed him)

regards,


joe.g 

p.s. he has been like this since i got him 4 months ago


----------



## Ophexis

What about CGD? Does he get this? He is better off with a diet that doesn't consist entirely of protein as they are also fruit eaters.
How are you positive he stays there all night? He could well move while you are in bed with all the lights out. Mine does this - doesn't move an inch before then.
He might be timid and not want to be watched at night, so doesn't move until he's sure it's dark and he's alone.

Incidentally did you take the animal to the vets like I first suggested? Since you said he was losing/not gaining weight (I forget which one specifically).


----------



## reptile1234

he has put on weight and yes he gets cgd and he is always in the same place!!!  plus i got to bed at about 12 o clok and he does not move an inch! :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis

reptile1234 said:


> he has put on weight and yes he gets cgd and he is always in the same place!!!  plus i got to bed at about 12 o clok and he does not move an inch! :lol2:


Ah but do your lights go off before 12? Some of them won't move until it's pitch black, no matter what time it is!


----------



## reptile1234

yh all lights and curtains and doors are closed from 6 onwards


----------



## Ophexis

reptile1234 said:


> yh all lights and curtains and doors are closed from 6 onwards


So how do you see him not moving if everything's out? :hmm: 
Do you offer CGD within the vivarium overnight? You could put it in a bottle top or shallow feeding dish, put it at the other end of the vivarium wherever he hides, and leave him overnight with all lights out and not disturbing him in the slightest. If you come back in the morning and there are lick marks in the CGD, then he's moving around at night! :2thumb:


----------



## awh

one of mine seems never to move but she does its just that she goes back to the same leaf to sleep i thought she did not move but got up about three one morning as you do when you get older and looked in her viv to see her on the top of the viv but in the morning she was back on her leaf 

if she is eating then she must be moving


----------



## Ophexis

awh said:


> if she is eating then she must be moving


Exactly!
I'm lucky to see my crestie once or twice in the week unless I go looking for him (he lives in a sock so generally I don't disturb him), but I see lick marks in his CGD every night so I definitely know he's alive and moving around when the lights are out! I do occasionally catch him on a branch in the early morning or when I've come home late and turned my bedroom light on, so he definitely moves :lol2: He just doesn't when he thinks he's been spotted!


----------



## reptile1234

he has baby food left in his tank 24/7 :blush:


----------



## Nix

Get rid of the baby food ASAP. Often full of sugar and citric acid - even the "pure fruit" ones. Have a go with clarkes diet. I find this more readily accepted than the repashy 3.1.


----------



## Duderthompson

Never use baby food! It is designed for babies not geckos, you can pick up and bag of clarkes, or pangea or repashy for about 7-10 quid. 

If you use clarkes you will not need any other supplement for your gecko, with pangea or repashy, it does not contain all the calcium the geckos could use, so i heavily dust around 5 crickets a week to compromise. 

In a week they sill have around 15-20 crickets. (5 dusted), and a small portion of Pangea is always available although you can feed them every other day.


----------



## MegaReptile

I agree, dont use baby food, buy a small tub of repashy. It may seem expensive but it lasts AGES. You just replace it every couple days by adding water to a small bit of powder. In the long term, its actually much cheaper, I still have over 1/2 of a tub left, that ive been feeding my crestie every day for 6 months, well worth the 10 quid


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

This thread is nearly 3 yrs old :2thumb:


----------

